# tail press/ollie question



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

I know that there is a difference between just jumping up and a real ollie. I think I "felt" an real ollie for the first time today (it was strangely orgasmic ). I was actually trying to tail press, and could feel the board compress beneath me (for lack of a better term). When I lifted my rear foot up towards my body, I could feel it pop up. Is it therefore fair to say that a tail press is basically an ollie without lifting up the rear foot? I know that kind of sounds ass backwards but hopefully you know what I mean.

Another related question: when doing a tail press, is it more of a dramatic weight shifting backwards thing as opposed to a pull the front leg up kind of thing? I'm not sure but it seems that shifting your weight backwards a lot seemed to make the tail press take a lot less effort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

youre correct on all counts. keep practicing those ollies!!!


----------



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

cheers! thanks for the reply. I ride in SoCal, and we had Santa Ana winds today, the only lift not on wind hold that was running was the beginner's lift for the bunny hill :thumbsdown:. I was kind of pissed, but I guess it was kind of a blessing in disguise, forced me to work on ollies, presses, and switch riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

when I am teaching someone to ride I will play on the greens while they are learning and still need my tips. good excuse for working on board control


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i ollied over a fallen skier last week.

i wouldn't have made it if i had just tried to jump.

he called me a bastard

i laughed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a question about popping out of a tailpress. I recently tried tailpress with a 180 out. I'm not sure if I was really putting in enough force, but I don't ever seem to get any pop when I'm already on the tail and try to ollie. For normal 180s, I turn my head before I pop off the snow and rotate my body as I jump, but when I try to pop off the tail I end up getting about 45-90 degress of rotation. Should the mechanics be the same as an ollie 180? 
I have a feeling I'm merely jumping with my normal 180s and not really doing an ollie 180, so I'm guessing that's the next thing I need to work on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

i think if you learn how to ollie on a skateboard, its a lot easier to understand the concepts of ollieing on a snowboard, becuase while skateboarding, you can't half way ollie and still get up in the air, you have to do all the steps right or you wont get it, and it is almost the exact same steps while snowboarding.

just a tip that i figured out.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

this is sickening.



YouTube - winter IS my love: fat bastard, lame flat style


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

i learned how to ollie on a skateboard so it came easy when i strapped into a snowboard. Maybe if you try that, the mechanics and feel will become more apparent. I dont know just my two cents


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The video was nice..usualy when I try butter tricks im going about 100mph I could never fine a mellow run.But anyways I think it least for me to ollie on a skateboard is alot easier,cause of foot placement.On a snowboard my stance is wider and of course locked down, so my pop comes alot harder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

To the video: That guy needs to learn how to ride switch.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

xevi89 said:


> To the video: That guy needs to learn how to ride switch.


seriously.

tail pressing is harder on some boards then others... its easier to tail press on a flexy board, but ollies will lack some pop. vice versa for stiff boards. i find that i reallly need to get my weight back to tail press my board.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

laz167 said:


> The video was nice..usualy when I try butter tricks im going about 100mph I could never fine a mellow run.But anyways I think it least for me to ollie on a skateboard is alot easier,cause of foot placement.On a snowboard my stance is wider and of course locked down, so my pop comes alot harder.


I'm sorry, I have to laugh somewhat at that....ok I'm over it. The top speed for snowboarding set so far is 125, and downhill racers usually go 85, turning and so forth, and pros on snowboarding go 50-70 mostly. And you're saying you butter at 100, do you even know how fast 100 really is? I won't call ya out, but I'm gonna profess a BS flag on this one lol :laugh: I think you did a POA estimate (Pulled out of ass). Rule of thumb and reality is we go usually half as fast as we think we are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Rocan said:


> seriously.


+1



Rocan said:


> tail pressing is harder on some boards then others... its easier to tail press on a flexy board, but ollies will lack some pop. vice versa for stiff boards. i find that i reallly need to get my weight back to tail press my board.


+1



Vlaze said:


> I'm sorry, I have to laugh somewhat at that....ok I'm over it. The top speed for snowboarding set so far is 125, and downhill racers usually go 85, turning and so forth, and pros on snowboarding go 50-70 mostly. And you're saying you butter at 100, do you even know how fast 100 really is? I won't call ya out, but I'm gonna profess a BS flag on this one lol :laugh: I think you did a POA estimate (Pulled out of ass). Rule of thumb and reality is we go usually half as fast as we think we are.


I think he was exaggerating a little bit...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

are the methods to do an ollie the same as on a reverse camber board?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> I'm sorry, I have to laugh somewhat at that....ok I'm over it. The top speed for snowboarding set so far is 125, and downhill racers usually go 85, turning and so forth, and pros on snowboarding go 50-70 mostly. And you're saying you butter at 100, do you even know how fast 100 really is? I won't call ya out, but I'm gonna profess a BS flag on this one lol :laugh: I think you did a POA estimate (Pulled out of ass). Rule of thumb and reality is we go usually half as fast as we think we are.


um... he was obviously exagerating. i dont think he acctually thinks the was going 100.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

He might have been telling the truth. I remember when I was in a race once. I hit 88 mph and got struck by lightning. I was teleported to 1955 and lost the race by 52 years. Lame.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> He might have been telling the truth. I remember when I was in a race once. I hit 88 mph and got struck by lightning. I was teleported to 1955 and lost the race by 52 years. Lame.


I know a Doc you can talk to about that.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> He might have been telling the truth. I remember when I was in a race once. I hit 88 mph and got struck by lightning. I was teleported to 1955 and lost the race by 52 years. Lame.


most def bro.


XD

great reference to back to the future though XD


lmao.

i dont see a need to do 100 on my snowboard... i mean... seriously. 40 is fast enough. if i want to go fast ill take out my motorcycle:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> He might have been telling the truth. I remember when I was in a race once. I hit 88 mph and got struck by lightning. I was teleported to 1955 and lost the race by 52 years. Lame.


weak... couldn't you get a better reason for losing the race?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> I'm sorry, I have to laugh somewhat at that....ok I'm over it. The top speed for snowboarding set so far is 125, and downhill racers usually go 85, turning and so forth, and pros on snowboarding go 50-70 mostly. And you're saying you butter at 100, do you even know how fast 100 really is? I won't call ya out, but I'm gonna profess a BS flag on this one lol :laugh: I think you did a POA estimate (Pulled out of ass). Rule of thumb and reality is we go usually half as fast as we think we are.


Hyperbole
Hyperbole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

+1 more for learning to ride switch


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> I'm sorry, I have to laugh somewhat at that....ok I'm over it. The top speed for snowboarding set so far is 125, and downhill racers usually go 85, turning and so forth, and pros on snowboarding go 50-70 mostly. And you're saying you butter at 100, do you even know how fast 100 really is? I won't call ya out, but I'm gonna profess a BS flag on this one lol :laugh: I think you did a POA estimate (Pulled out of ass). Rule of thumb and reality is we go usually half as fast as we think we are.


 I meant 100 mph as a joke. Meaning that I'm usually going to fast to being able to actually butter that smooth..Are you really that anal?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Grizz, exactly what I was thinkin'.

laz, was with you the whole way.

I apologize for wakin' it up. :dunno:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> He might have been telling the truth. I remember when I was in a race once. I hit 88 mph and got struck by lightning. I was teleported to 1955 and lost the race by 52 years. Lame.


Wait so the race started in 1903?



Edit: wow really old post haha


----------

